# Cockapoo life



## KurliLadi (Feb 4, 2011)

I am looking for a puppy I have been to registry sites and searched all over the web looking for a breeder. Along my research travels I have seen many things about how non hypoallergenic cockapoos are and that they are good apartment and family dogs which is great but I need to know what type of stimulation they need, what demands will be placed upon me when the puppy stork delivers my Kurli baby (really I'd be picking the puppy up, shipping is bad!) 
I have 2 6yr old children who attend school from 7:40 - 4pm Mon - Thur and 7:40 - 2pm on Fri. We work a minimum of 8hr a day during the work week, is it selfish that I want a puppy?
I had one breeder tell me she wouldn't place a puppy let alone a dog in a home where the family is gone for most of the day, it made me feel bad. But seriously I am a single parent I can't be home all day, who would pay the bills, my father is 70 and still works full-time and the twins yea right they'd play hooky on my watch, is it unrealistic to think I can fit a dog into this mix? 
Honestly, I want the dog, no child is going to turn that idea down unless they are afraid so the kids want in as well. I think it would make us happier inside the home and I would have a buddy for my morning walks/jogs. The sky is the limit on weekends and I would be the puppy momma because I am the mom and we take care of people things, whatever, momma does it.
So can anyone tell me what i have to look forward to if i do go through with my purchase. I simply don't want to spend $ thinking I am going to have a life long companion and then end up hurting the dog by not having enough time to spend with it.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is anyone ever at home whn you are out, ie someone watching the twins when they finish school and your still at work. have you cobncidered dogy day care or someone to pick your dog up mid day for a walk. is it possible for you to take the dog to work. 


the problem is that if your out all day form day one toilet training is just not going to happen. the pup may get frustrated and destructive in the home. 

can you gibe me a layout of what your day consists of, ie when you would plan to walk the dog, how long it would be left compleatly on its own compleatly.

we got our girls because my mum had a dog as a chiled and so did we so she wanted my youngest brother to have a dog growing up as she felt it would be good for him. the time was right as we had time to spend on a dog 

the cockapoo should reach the age of atleast 12-15 years maybe more.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy is so sociable, she thrives on company and I am sure she wouldn't be the happy wonderful young dog she is if she didn't have human company most of the day. I can leave her for 4 hours in the morning if I need to go out - she will generally sleep then. Most days we walk morning and afternoon and have a couple of play sessions and a training session. Cockatoos are very intelligent and need mental stimulation. Perhaps you should choose a different breed if you are not going to be at home. I always wanted a dog but waited until I retired.
Good luck
Cara


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo is like Izzy and thrives on company. She would hate to be left alone most days. Luckily(!!) my hubby got made redundant so we got Flo. If he wasn't at home we would never have got her so there is an upside to the recession


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I know it is done often, but I do think that 8 hours is a bit much _to be alone_.

Of course, there are ways to get around that. Could you hire a dog walker to exercise the pup midway through the day? maybe a friend or a trusted local kid? Drop it of at a doggie day care, or a family member? any way at all to get the pup out of the house? 

If, during the eight hours, you can get the pup out and about for an hour even (more is always better!) it should be fine. Seriously, dogs sleep a lot. They are half asleep or asleep half the day anyway lol. I don't consider you an unfit 'parent' for a dog because of your hours, I just think it'll take more work on your part.

When the pup is left it'll need a large (at least 4 x 4) area to be in. A crate with a blanket, a food bowl, a water bowl, and a place to potty. As well as a running tv or radio for some sound. As the pup ages and grows you'll need to give it more room until it has a 10x10 or so by 4-5 months. Later you can give it the full kitchen (easy to clean lol) then the full house. You'll need to leave brain games for the pup, like dog puzzles, kongs with food and mushy stuff (cheese, peanut putter ect) inside, or treats in a timer like this. http://www.fetchdog.com/blogs/swagthedog/General/automatic_toy_treat_dispenser

The pup with no exception will have to have _heavy _play before you all leave. Tug of war, running full out in the yard, long walks, and some brain training. Ideally you'd want an hour of this before you leave. If you can do these two things, there really shouldn't be a problem. It sounds like a lot, but once you get into the hang of it it's easy.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Typical day for our puppy Brontie, (15 weeks): 6.30am awake, toilet, breakfast, play 8.30am sleeps for about 2 hours in her crate. 10.30am walk, playing, training, lunch. 1pm sleeps for 2 hours in her crate. 3pm walk, playing, training, mooching around, might snooze wherever she flops. 5pm Tea. 10pm bedtime. She's pretty much toilet trained now, but whilst she has been learning this, we've been taking her outside all the time, unless she's crated. It's alot of work, but so rewarding when she 'gets' it. Good luck. James and Kate


----------



## KurliLadi (Feb 4, 2011)

*our life*

If I were to get a puppy only I would take care of it. My schedule changes often due to my current job. We usually wake up around 6 630 kids leave an hr later, right now im home but usually i leave after 930 dad leaves after 11. from then til 5 no one may be home, doggie day care is simply not in my budget. Trusted neighbor no.. just me. i figured early run around 545-6am [estimation] eat n poo before 11 then dad leaves let puppy watch animal planet, or play with toys. by 5 everyones home.. eat poo play then another long walk/ run, other errands with puppy in car seat so we'd be going out in addition to runs & walks. could that work?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ok that doesnt sound to bad as its only realy 5 hours, but us its still alot for a puppy is their any chance you or your dad can nip in during your brake. you would realy need to tier it out befor leaving.


----------



## KurliLadi (Feb 4, 2011)

honestly it depends on my job site but most likely not.. im trying to think of a solution.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

I work four 8 hour days. My husband 10 hour days. and our son, works nights and sleeps most of the day. 
Pebbles is alone during that time, but of course is happy to see us when we get home. Evenings are her time for our attention, walks, playtime etc 
When I am home, I often find Pebbles tucked in her bed dog napping during the day. I think they need downtime too. 
If everyone waited for a time in their life, to be home 24/7 with their dogs, alot of dogs would be homeless.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

A daily schedule like that can become quite stressful when you add a demanding dog to a busy life. It's every day with no break and you would want to be confident that you will not end up exhausted and resenting the amount of time that you have to spend on the dog. Also, are you planning on getting a puppy, because that could be more difficult, especially with toilet training. Maybe an older dog who is accustomed to being left during the day might be a good compromise for you?


----------



## KurliLadi (Feb 4, 2011)

Spoiledpooch said:


> I work four 8 hour days. My husband 10 hour days. and our son, works nights and sleeps most of the day.
> Pebbles is alone during that time, but of course is happy to see us when we get home. Evenings are her time for our attention, walks, playtime etc
> When I am home, I often find Pebbles tucked in her bed dog napping during the day. I think they need downtime too.
> If everyone waited for a time in their life, to be home 24/7 with their dogs, alot of dogs would be homeless.


I was hoping someone else with a long houred schedule would comment, thank you. now i don't feel so bad.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

My husband and I work long hours, and our 4 dogs are home alone for 8 hours at a time. Now, mind you, they're not puppies - they're all adults. They're not confined in tiny crates either. 3 are loose in the house, and my new dog (my MIL's dog I took in a couple of weeks ago) is confined behind a baby gate in a large laundry room, in plain sight of the other dogs until I can trust her (and trust my other dogs around her!). Have you thought about getting an adult dog through a rescue? You could avoid the puppy stage and help out a dog in need at the same time.

No matter what age dog you get, I'd suggest getting it when you're going to be home for awhile - on vacation for a week or more would be good. Dogs need time to bond with you and settle in, becoming secure and confident in their new home.

Good luck!


----------

